# Thursday Night



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm out with a group of random people some of whom know each other; mostly those who don't. Don't know where we are going yet (?) Anyone wants to join the collective group let me know and I'll endeavour to find out where we will be. It will be based on celebrating the summer before Ramadan kicks in (eating will be based on the peanuts on the bar most likely so do it before you come out) It's also my birthday today so I'm all for extending it. We are up to nine definates so you are bound to like someone......!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Happy bday!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

Count me in!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you guys.....Mac; you ARE one of the nine!!


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> Thank you guys.....Mac; you ARE one of the nine!!



Lol, I just like to see my avatar around the forum!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

hrm I might join you guys if that's aight. Where are you guys planning to booze up at?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> I'm out with a group of random people some of whom know each other; mostly those who don't. Don't know where we are going yet (?) Anyone wants to join the collective group let me know and I'll endeavour to find out where we will be. It will be based on celebrating the summer before Ramadan kicks in (eating will be based on the peanuts on the bar most likely so do it before you come out) It's also my birthday today so I'm all for extending it. We are up to nine definates so you are bound to like someone......!


Happy birthday! Have a good one! My birthday's tomorrow - aah getting older!!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah course, the more the merrier, no one has made a decision where to go so I have decided that we are meeting up at Trader Vic's, Souk Madinat Jumeirah at 8.30ish. I am also hoping that my hangover will have subsided by then, if not it will be a cheap night topping up!!! Mazda; I have shortish blonde hair and will be wearing a dress most likely if that helps to identify the group.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> I have shortish blonde hair and will be wearing a dress most likely if that helps to identify the group.



I, of course, will be in the Bat-suit! You'll easily find us. I'll be the only one in body armour, wearing a cape & have pointy ears on the top of my head!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Just out of interest. what's the dress code for something like this? Shorts acceptable? 

I felt really small the other day, when i wasn't allowed into a restaurant cause i was wearing shorts.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Don't know actually, smartish I suppose.
Trader Vic's
is the website if thats helpful, you could ring perhaps.


----------



## Mac (Jul 6, 2008)

What a cracking night!!! 

Got to bed finnally @ 4am.... Meant to be at Double Decker for a brunch in an hour..... Urgh! Best get my arse out of bed then! 



That's how hungover I am!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mac said:


> What a cracking night!!!
> 
> Got to bed finnally @ 4am.... Meant to be at Double Decker for a brunch in an hour..... Urgh! Best get my arse out of bed then!
> 
> ...


ha ha!! Can definitely tell that you are having a bomb in Dubai!!!:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

uh, lost this one...happy BD anyway...


----------



## BlySky (Feb 21, 2011)

justforus said:


> I'm out with a group of random people some of whom know each other; mostly those who don't. Don't know where we are going yet (?) Anyone wants to join the collective group let me know and I'll endeavour to find out where we will be. It will be based on celebrating the summer before Ramadan kicks in (eating will be based on the peanuts on the bar most likely so do it before you come out) It's also my birthday today so I'm all for extending it. We are up to nine definates so you are bound to like someone......!


Hay happy bday.. would love too how you planing where is the meet up hapening


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope u r not late for the BDAY cake BlySky


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Bon Bon said:


> Hope u r not late for the BDAY cake BlySky


Yeah - just about 2 and a half years late


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I was at Trader Vic's @ Crown Plaza / SZR two days ago ... 

I was told I couldnt hangout in the bar as I was wearing some sandals ... I think their dress code would be no shorts / flipflops and baseball caps ...

Although, I think this goes out the window for Trader Vic's @ JBR ... at least for the flipflop restriction ... 

Gotta have them Tika Puka Pukas ... 



bubbles said:


> Just out of interest. what's the dress code for something like this? Shorts acceptable?
> 
> I felt really small the other day, when i wasn't allowed into a restaurant cause i was wearing shorts.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Guys, a thread from 2008?? Seriously???


----------

